# Omg



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had two days of hell
Yesterday.
I have a huge store on my ground floor that is used for storing furniture etc and yesterday water was running out of the door. There was a blocked drain in the garage and the water came up and flood my place. Security in my building would do nothing and would not phone the maintenance company who only last month I had paid a small fortune.. no I stand corrected it is a large fortune. In the end I phoned the lawyer and asked security to phone up when he arrived...Security said to me and I quote "what's your problem this is no ones fault?" to which I replied" ohh yes it is, it's the maintenance peoples fault" he then added " you're not in America bringing in lawyers" I have ruined furniture/paintings/carpets.
Today
I put the staff to cleaning out the store an all day job... at the very end of the day they somehow broke the glass door... this is not a regular glass door but a large shop size glass door and has to be made to order..... another fortune.

I don't drink.. but as I have a bottle of wine in the house and had two horrid days I thought ohh I will have a glass and guess what? I don't have a corkscrew!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Don't think I should be the usual hateful cynical me in a situation like this, I bet you feel terrible right now, so I'll just shut it 

The lawyers..........You're in Egypt, they can't help you with "this" situation even if the contract guarantees you this and that, simply cause any judge in here will be an Egyptian one, and for them it will be just like what the security guys said, no one's fault, that's considering that it did make it to court, which I seriously doubt.........

Look at it from the bright side though, now you know you need a corkscrew in the house 

One day you'll remember it and laugh at it all now, hope that day comes soon though 

Sorry about it all, but just try to have a nice time, in anyway


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahhhhh Now that IS bad luck 

or is it? :confused2:


----------



## wachwurd (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like some of the horror stories from dear ol' Beijing.

The folks here are fairly racist. I had an African coworker who's 
water company failed to charge him for the 4 years he was
living there, when he went to move out, they were like
"you owe us 5000yuan!"
and he was all freaked out, he said "I'll take them to court!"

I told him..."dude, you'll lose. Not because you don't have a case,
but because you're a foreigner...and you're black"

Plenty more where that came from.

Hope you find a corkscrew dude.

Malaz


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had two days of hell
> Yesterday.
> I have a huge store on my ground floor that is used for storing furniture etc and yesterday water was running out of the door. There was a blocked drain in the garage and the water came up and flood my place. Security in my building would do nothing and would not phone the maintenance company who only last month I had paid a small fortune.. no I stand corrected it is a large fortune. In the end I phoned the lawyer and asked security to phone up when he arrived...Security said to me and I quote "what's your problem this is no ones fault?" to which I replied" ohh yes it is, it's the maintenance peoples fault" he then added " you're not in America bringing in lawyers" I have ruined furniture/paintings/carpets.
> Today
> ...



Wow, and I thought I'd been having a crappy few days. My daughter has kindly given me some pleasant illness she's picked up from nursery, so I've been up all night with a vomiting 2 year old for something like four nights now, had no sleep and feel like a wreck myself. 

Anyhow, failing the corkscrew, whisky doesn't need one 
Nor does Bailey's, vodka or Pimms


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had two days of hell
> Yesterday.
> I have a huge store on my ground floor that is used for storing furniture etc and yesterday water was running out of the door. There was a blocked drain in the garage and the water came up and flood my place. Security in my building would do nothing and would not phone the maintenance company who only last month I had paid a small fortune.. no I stand corrected it is a large fortune. In the end I phoned the lawyer and asked security to phone up when he arrived...Security said to me and I quote "what's your problem this is no ones fault?" to which I replied" ohh yes it is, it's the maintenance peoples fault" he then added " you're not in America bringing in lawyers" I have ruined furniture/paintings/carpets.
> Today
> ...


What a bummer, that is really bad. At least you don't have a hangover from the wine!! Hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Never do without the wine because you don't have a corkscrew...........just push the cork into the bottle and drink!!!!!!!!!! and deadguy you seem to be the most sensible sounding Egyptian that i have ever met.


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had two days of hell
> Yesterday.
> I have a huge store on my ground floor that is used for storing furniture etc and yesterday water was running out of the door. There was a blocked drain in the garage and the water came up and flood my place. Security in my building would do nothing and would not phone the maintenance company who only last month I had paid a small fortune.. no I stand corrected it is a large fortune. In the end I phoned the lawyer and asked security to phone up when he arrived...Security said to me and I quote "what's your problem this is no ones fault?" to which I replied" ohh yes it is, it's the maintenance peoples fault" he then added " you're not in America bringing in lawyers" I have ruined furniture/paintings/carpets.
> Today
> ...


I am sorry to hear that

I think getting advice from your Egyptian lawyer is pretty a good idea to find ways to deal with this situation

I don't know how it works as I did not face a situation like that before

I hope that the problem is fixed right now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> What a bummer, that is really bad. At least you don't have a hangover from the wine!! Hope it all gets sorted.




No hangover but I have had a migraine all day....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DG the lawyer is Egyptian and I have given him instructions to sue... this company charges us 120,000 le per annum to maintain our property and when there is a problem they don't answer the phone nor do they do what they are supposed to.. This ohh your in Egypt is why this country is in the mess that it is... people just accept shoddy service/lateness/petty theft/unhygienic premises and so on as the norm when in reality it is just pure idleness on both parties... the customer can't be bothered complaining and following it through and the provider who wants to pocket the money without any work being performed.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> DG the lawyer is Egyptian and I have given him instructions to sue... this company charges us 120,000 le per annum to maintain our property and when there is a problem they don't answer the phone nor do they do what they are supposed to.. This ohh your in Egypt is why this country is in the mess that it is... people just accept shoddy service/lateness/petty theft/unhygienic premises and so on as the norm when in reality it is just pure idleness on both parties... the customer can't be bothered complaining and following it through and the provider who wants to pocket the money without any work being performed.
> 
> Maiden


Hi there,

I understand what you’re saying, and I totally agree with it, and that’s what I been talking about in the other thread, that people in here are in denial.

In the mean while, some people do fight sometimes, but they either get no where or get a quality time in jail if they’re fighting the “wrong” person (Even if they were right!!!), so that’s why they seem to be “accepting” the sh!t in here, they’re not actually, but they don’t have a choice, and there’s nothing they can do about it!

What I personally do when I’m looking for any kind of service:

I always look for a dealership/agent/official outlet with a reasonably good reputation, then look it up myself, check other customers if possible, do ask the agents questions, lots of them, and I always assume the worse case scenario when I’m asking my questions, and how do I get the response? By the look on their faces, if I had a smiling face that says “What an idiot you are, where the hell do you think you are!!!” And you won’t believe what kinda places give me that answer, more of a top quality places in here, I won’t mention names, but trust me, you’d be surprised if I did!!!! So if I got that response then I turn around and look for another place to get what I want, eventually, it's either that I find my goal, or just do what everyone else does, let go and accept the best I can get, perfect it is or not, it is the best I can get and afford at the same time.


The problem in your case isn’t the lawyer, the lawyers will be more than just happy to sue them, it’s their job, and they’re gonna get paid for that, they won’t do it for free, but in my opinion you’ll be wasting your money, cause as I said earlier, the judge will simply think it’s “no one’s fault”, might be the materials’ fault, and then it won’t be the services’ company problem, but it will be their suppliers’ problem, and that means going in closed circles, and the more you keep going, the higher the lawyers’ bills will be.


I’m not fully aware of the situation (i.e. how many people are living in the building, what kinda contract is signed etc.) But I’m sure that the company you signed the contract with is a big company considering the kinda money you’re paying annually, and that means that there WILL be a lil tiny back door for them to escape from mentioned in the contract even if it was in a really tiny font that you can not see, or else it will be by manipulating the language, Arabic it is or English, but you know my point I suppose, that’s what “pros” do, so again, your losses will be greater if you consider the lawyers’ bills and where you’re gonna get to.


Anyway, I’m sorry if I pi$$ed you off, it wasn’t what I meant to do.

Have a nice time, if you can anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I understand what you’re saying, and I totally agree with it, and that’s what I been talking about in the other thread, that people in here are in denial.
> 
> ...



DM... this 120,000 is my boss's bill... others in the building have to pay as well.
My boss is very well connected as it the other person who had a flood....but the other person even said " your in Egypt" and said that he would just get a plumber in himself...and that is the point he couldn't be bothered putting the time in to chase the company to come out and do the work and the company is well aware of that.. lets just take the money do nothing because people here will accept it.... if you kick up enough fuss, shout and scream, bring in your lawyer then yes things do get done... don't roll over and accept it. Ok so corruption here will ensure that justice doesn't get done all the time but even if the big boys here can't be bothered to chase up on shoddy workmanship then what chance does the man in the street have? Do you not recall when I told you about getting my marble work top done and given to me as a gift and getting a refund on the deposit I had paid... that is because I kicked up a storm about the previous shoddy goods they sent me despite being told " Ohh your in Egypt and that's how it is done"
Apathy rules here.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> DM... this 120,000 is my boss's bill... others in the building have to pay as well.
> My boss is very well connected as it the other person who had a flood....but the other person even said " your in Egypt" and said that he would just get a plumber in himself...and that is the point he couldn't be bothered putting the time in to chase the company to come out and do the work and the company is well aware of that.. lets just take the money do nothing because people here will accept it.... if you kick up enough fuss, shout and scream, bring in your lawyer then yes things do get done... don't roll over and accept it. Ok so corruption here will ensure that justice doesn't get done all the time but even if the big boys here can't be bothered to chase up on shoddy workmanship then what chance does the man in the street have? Do you not recall when I told you about getting my marble work top done and given to me as a gift and getting a refund on the deposit I had paid... that is because I kicked up a storm about the previous shoddy goods they sent me despite being told " Ohh your in Egypt and that's how it is done"
> Apathy rules here.



The problem with the lawyers’ thing isn’t just that you’re not gonna get anywhere, the problem is that you’re gonna get backwards; you’ll loose what you thought you had.

With all respect, but for such an amount of money, the company seems to be doing a crappy job, and I’m sure that this isn’t the first time they mess up like this, or is it? But if it wasn't the first time, then what was the reaction for any time they did??

Things here aren’t that nice, and few people do wanna earn their money, very few, but those idiots who wanna rob people do learn their lesson when they find out that people are not buying their sh!t anymore, they either put lower prices, or offer better services, but courts and so??? TRUST ME, it doesn’t change ANYTHING in here! That’s all I can say, it’s just a lost cause, will waste more time, more money, more of your own mental health, specially when you see the final decisions!

I dunno what to say, things are more complicated than you think, why you think such a crappy company is thick enough to ask for such a fortune to sign a contract and mess up like this?? Look who's behind it and may be you'll see why, and may be you'll see where the courts would get to.

Good lcuk


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> DM... this 120,000 is my boss's bill... others in the building have to pay as well.
> My boss is very well connected as it the other person who had a flood....but the other person even said " your in Egypt" and said that he would just get a plumber in himself...and that is the point he couldn't be bothered putting the time in to chase the company to come out and do the work and the company is well aware of that.. lets just take the money do nothing because people here will accept it.... if you kick up enough fuss, shout and scream, bring in your lawyer then yes things do get done... don't roll over and accept it. Ok so corruption here will ensure that justice doesn't get done all the time but even if the big boys here can't be bothered to chase up on shoddy workmanship then what chance does the man in the street have? Do you not recall when I told you about getting my marble work top done and given to me as a gift and getting a refund on the deposit I had paid... that is because I kicked up a storm about the previous shoddy goods they sent me despite being told " Ohh your in Egypt and that's how it is done"
> Apathy rules here.


Hi,

Not sure how good your lawyer is, or if you have used him for a big case before - but has he told you that you need to have made a police report? Unless you have a police report from the time of the incident reporting the damages and the extent of the damages, you won't get anywhere. If you haven't got one then make sure you have someone connected well enough to get one. And if your lawyer hasn't advised you about this then change him. You'd probably need a surveyors report as well to show that it is negligence from the company and doesn't fall into the "Force Majeure" category. 

Also, if you want any movement in court, pursue it as a criminal case, civil cases takes years, if ever. 

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Sam,
Yes known this lawyer for years and had a text from him saying that the maintenance company will come and have a look at my spoiled items... not that I will get a fraction of what they are worth but there was no way I was going to sit back and let them take this money for nothing.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

About the police report thing, there are ways to go around that, and there are many other ways to make a report signed at the incident date, it could it be done, and trust me, you don't wanna know how it's done!


This is not a "big" case by the way, Egyptian "law" is supposed to be supporting customers' "rights" in here, the problem in this case is how to prove it was a specific part's fault, as I said earlier, it will be like going in circles, and don't forget that just like you do have lawyers, the company will hire lawyers as well, if they don't have their own already anyway, and they won't just admit that it's their fault!


There's another problem actually, if you happened to win a court battle with them, having a court's decision in your favor doesn't mean that the other side will just give in and give you what you're entitled to have, even if you won the 3 phases (The original trial, appeal and the supreme court thing), they can simply not give you what you're entitled to have, even after all those decisions in your favor, and trust me, this happens, a lot more than you think!


In my posts I never meant to "sit back", there are more efficient ways to get your rights, and you've mentioned few of them, being noisy and talking about it (In case you had the motive for this anyway, sometimes it's not worth the hassle) and there are more ways to do that, ways that I feel sick just to think about, and they do work! But courts doesn't seem to be the best way to do that, actually can't consider it one of the ways to get your rights at all.


So far no courts are mentioned, but if it happened and it was pushed to any court, please do and let me know what will happen.

Good luck


----------

